

Entrepreneurs offer their life’s future earnings for an investment - nlwhittemore
http://deals.venturebeat.com/2010/03/03/life-investment/#

======
nlwhittemore
Moderating this event in SF tonight. Anyone can come:
<http://lifeinvestment.eventbrite.com> \- trying to get some discount codes
for HN users now

------
noonespecial
Although not looking for explicit % of income type returns, lots of us on HN
have entered into structured deals much like this. We call it parenting.

------
olalonde
The original website was posted on HN a while ago.

